# Swenson Sand and Brine Spreader



## cardsin2005 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi All, 

I am new to this forum and the snow plow field. The property maintenance company I work for bought a plow truck with a Swenson v-box spreader in the back. It has 2 14 gal. tanks mounted on the sides of the v-box for salt brine spray. It looks like the spray mixes in with the sand before it hits the spreader. In the box with the pump is "electric valve looking thing" It has 2 wires going to it from the harness and in/out hoses. Does anyone know what that is. My guess is that it is a sensor that kills the pump when the tanks are empty, but I am not sure. Any info would be great.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I was just in Cedar Rapids a couple of months ago. Stayed at Belmont Hill B and B.

....


----------



## cardsin2005 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey that's a nice place. I hope you enjoyed your stay. Thumbs Up


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Post a picture.


----------



## cardsin2005 (Dec 6, 2011)

It was hard to tell what it was but when I took it out of the waterproof box it was in I noticed that it was a well pump pressure switch made by square d.


----------

